# Western Flyer Mens X53



## KevinM (Jan 30, 2022)

Western Flyer X53 Project Bike.
This is all that I have.
Can deliver to Memory Lane.


----------



## Bikes&buses (Jan 31, 2022)

Does this have the original wheel set? Does the brake arm say western flyer?


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe (Feb 24, 2022)

Still for sale?


----------



## KevinM (Feb 24, 2022)

Yes it is.


----------



## KevinM (Feb 24, 2022)

Bikes&buses said:


> Does this have the original wheel set? Does the brake arm say western flyer?



No it does not.


----------

